# MURDOCK YARD HYDRANT & KUPFERLE YARD HYDRANT



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

Howdy everyone, new to the forum and glad to have joined!

*Note to mod's: if this subject is in the incorrect portion of the forum please move it to it's correct location, thanks.*

Anyone here at the forum have one of these Murdock Yard Hydrants on your property?

How about a Kupferle Yard Hydrant?

Also both company's offer various models, types, etc. of yard hydrants to choose from.

https://www.murdockmfg.com/post-hydrants-hose-bibbs

https://hydrants.com/yard-hydrants

Have you actually seen one?....or know of where one is located at?....or maybe you have even installed one of these?

As I understand it, these are common in the Northern, NorthEastern states. Though when I searched the internet, there is very little information regarding specifically to either these Murdock or Kupferle yard hydrants?

Anyway down here in Texas these particular yard hydrants are unheard of. Yes there are the typical farm and ranch plain yard hydrants that are installed but not designed and decorative like a Murdock or Kupferle yard hydrants.

Basically IMHO, these are just fancy water spigots designed to be frost freeze free that are geared more for decorative purpose's but yet to fulfill it's main purpose on supplying water, whether on your own property, public property, etc.

The Murdock company has been around now since 1853 and is still in business to this day.





What got me started with Murdock Yard Hydrants is that I happen to come across a vintage model that I purchased and that's what started it all for me.

After contacting Murdock directly and inquiring about this particular vintage yard hydrant, etc. found out that it was one of the very early models of the M-75 Yard Hydrant.

Here is part of the following information that was sent to me:

_*".......This M-75 hydrant looks to be from the late 1800's to early 1900's, due to the amount of "filigree" shown in both the upper stock and base. It was around 1925 when the patterns for these two pieces began to become a little less fancy and more purposeful....."*_

Currently I am in the process of restoring it and more out of curiosity just wanted to known if any forum members here know or are familiar with them?

After a complete restoration, replace worn parts, etc. I plan on having it fully functional and installed on our property!

Here are a couple of pictures of what it looked like when I first received it....



Here is what it currently looks like waiting to get it primed and painted...





This is what a current Murdock M-75 yard hydrant looks like brand new.....



My apologies for the long first post!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Haven't seen one like that. Pretty interesting.


----------



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

*Thanks for posting ionicatoms !

To any forum member out there....If you happen to have a Murdock or Kupferle yard hydrant and want to get rid of it please send me a PM or email, thanks in advance.*


----------



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

Slow work in progress on the restoration and still a long way to go.

Here is the Yard Hydrant's external major parts primed and painted, just waiting on other parts to assemble and complete to get it back to it's original state and function as it was designed for.


----------



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

Finally finished, fully restored vintage Murdock M-75 Yard Hydrant and ready for permanent yard installation.

By the way....yes it is fully functional and will actually be used.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Wow, I remember having one of these in the yard as a kid. (Poughkeepsie NY area) It was replaced when I was still very young but I remember it saying Murdock and the four lobes on the handle. It was colored solid rust. :lol:


----------



## Mr Lawn (Mar 24, 2021)

*MasterMech.....THANKS for your post!*

To bad your family didn't hang on to that rusted old Murdock yard hydrant.

Yes...if could have been restored and used.


----------

